# Unusual start. More puzzled now after hunting



## Pheasanthunter913 (Apr 2, 2017)

Went out today for first time of the year. Timber was much further along than anticipated. Found 2 yellows that have been up for probably a week. Then got into patch of what I call "pecker heads". They were all small. I thought I was probably a few days early. However. That was not the case. I'm not sure what to think now. Hopefully the big pop is yet to come. Good luck!


----------



## Chris14 (Apr 6, 2017)

I went out today for the first time all year and didn't find one. I had high hopes after all the rain we had. Hunted near La Cygne, KS


----------



## shroomanitu (Mar 3, 2017)

Pheasanthunter913 said:


> Went out today for first time of the year. Timber was much further along than anticipated. Found 2 yellows that have been up for probably a week. Then got into patch of what I call "pecker heads". They were all small. I thought I was probably a few days early. However. That was not the case. I'm not sure what to think now. Hopefully the big pop is yet to come. Good luck!


Those 'Peckerheads' are false morels, _Verpa conica_ . I would advise against eating them. If you do eat them, they could make you sick or give you an uneasy feeling!


----------



## parrothead (Apr 14, 2016)

PH are fine to eat.


----------



## Pheasanthunter913 (Apr 2, 2017)

parrothead said:


> PH are fine to eat.


Those are not false morels! False morels have white stems. They taste the same as any morels.


----------



## skamp (May 16, 2013)

Pheasanthunter913 said:


> Went out today for first time of the year. Timber was much further along than anticipated. Found 2 yellows that have been up for probably a week. Then got into patch of what I call "pecker heads". They were all small. I thought I was probably a few days early. However. That was not the case. I'm not sure what to think now. Hopefully the big pop is yet to come. Good luck!


I see 2 morels and the others look like false. Play it safe


----------



## mbdola (Jan 30, 2013)

Surprised at all the misinformation on a "morel" board. Half-frees, or pecker heads will have steam attached halfway up the cap. Verpa's or false morels, the stem will run all the way to the tip of the head. But the easiest way to tell verpa from half-free is to look inside the stem. If it's full of a cottony white substance, its a verpa, if not, it's a half free.


----------



## saharadweller (Apr 27, 2016)

shroomanitu said:


> Those 'Peckerheads' are false morels, _Verpa conica_ . I would advise against eating them. If you do eat them, they could make you sick or give you an uneasy feeling!


Pecker heads, half frees, long necks, all the same thing, all morels, and all tasty!


----------



## skamp (May 16, 2013)

I stand corrected. I thought those pointed tips were false morels. I passed on a bunch last year thinking they were false...are they tasty?


----------



## Pheasanthunter913 (Apr 2, 2017)

They all tasted the same. We ate them out at opening day on mon. We had enough alcohol to kill any of the poison that would have been in them anyways. I've always eaten them. I've never gotten sick. They taste just like any other Morel to me.


----------

